# Do you like the way your dog smells?



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

I just love Ajda's smell, I can't explain it. Do you?


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

The only time I really don't like the way the boys smell is when we get back from swimming in this one lake around our house - it's close so we go there often. Other than that yes I love the way they smell.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I love to bury my face in her fur and inhale her wonderful doggie smell.

She doesn't really have a wet-dog smell when she's wet...either that or we just don't notice it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Clean? yes... dirty, no, gross


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't love it, but I wouldn't classify it as horrid either. Rookie goes to a daycare and when he comes home he smells very doggy.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I like the way he smells when he gets home from the groomer.. they put on a doggie colonge called "stud muffin"


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ahh, I love burying my face into Charlie's fur. If I could bottle it up as perfume, I would...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Most days I like the way my two smell...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker doesn't smell like anything, so yes! lol.

I dont like it when he comes in from the rain though cuz that wet dog smell is always gross. :


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

when sam gets wet, he just smells like his shampoo... he usually smells very good


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Most of the time yes...they smell just fine....
But that spring mud/new grass smell is disgusting...we call them swamp monsters


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly just smells doggy, Quinn still has the " puppy smell "- if only you could bottle it and keep it.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff has next to no smell at all - when he's clean his paws smell like corn chips! :

Jake, on the other hand had a "punky" smell - very doggy. Bleh!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester smells good most of the time. I know it's time to give him a bath when I smell the top of his head and he smells like a turkey sandwich! I don't know why but the smell reminds me of deli turkey! Kody needed to be bathed more often. He had a more musky oder.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They smell like the outdoors and I love it. I love their "frito" feet, too!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm not crazy about the way he smells, but I love the fact that it just smells like HIM. I had someone else say they love the way he smells. They said he smells like the ocean, lol! To me he just smells like Bailey!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

We just returned from the dog wash, so both dogs are fluffy and sweet-smelling at the moment. Otherwise they have a fairly neutral smell unless they get into something.


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

*I love it*

Currently, he has just a tinge of doggie odor.....and I do like it! Too strong, no.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

It really depends on what she has been into. If she doesn't go over to the neighbor's horses she smells really good. If she has had a bath and ran only in the snow, her feet have a neat smell. I know how her feet smell because she likes to put them in my face.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky smells great in the winter and horrid in the summer.....So I put "ok"


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I have to say, our dogs smell pretty good when clean,... But not all that pleasing when they jump in and out of the water in the creek near by 

BTW. this will sound funny, but once I was taking piece of glass out of Kia's feet and as I was doing it, I realized, her feet smelled 100% like *Csabai sausage ... *









For those who can't imagine: it's this unique somewhat spicy, paprika smell  I can't explain it, but I have to say, their feet smell soo good 

I might have a golden feet fetish


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine smell pretty good to me...LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine smell pretty good except when they are soaking wet and it is almost bath time. Then it is wet dog.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love the way my dogs smell EXCEPT when they come in from the rain...


----------



## OtG (Dec 30, 2007)

Yep, he does smell pretty good. Don't really know how to describe it - it's almost like a furry baby smell. Not too bad at all really!

When he farts though... and I thought mine were bad. Crikey!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Depends, if Phoebe has rolled in something or if I overdue it on the Grizzly Salmon Oil, I swear she smells fishy. I guess more often than not my little frito feet pooch smells good.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh I love how my dog's feet smell! I thought I was the only nutter to like inhaling big, clean doggy paws!


----------



## Kenice Lee (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, i like to smell my goldens, especailly Mercle! Hahaha

When im in office, i will miss my goldens smell very much, and after back to home,
i will hug them very tightly and smell them, ahaha, am i crazy? haha


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the way mine smell.
Riley's still a pup, and while he's lost that "puppy smell", he doesn't really smell like a dog yet, either. Besides, he's such a snuggler that he usually goes around smelling like my perfume! 

Gunner smells pretty good, too. He can get a little doggie-smelling when it rains, but I don't mind it.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll tell ya I don't mind the way my dogs smell at all. I don't think they smell bad. They only time they smell a little stinky is after they go out in the cold for a while, other than that I always thought they would be more stinky, but they are not. They don't really have a smell.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I love the way my boys smell BUT there is a time when I don't - after they've gone swimming in a swamp & come out covered in black swamp mud!!!! That's disgusting!!!!!!! When that happens, they're taken to the back yard and a hose is taken to them to remove the worst of the worse and then their plastic pool is filled for soaking/playing the rest off. This is usually a day long ordeal as I don't want them in the house to get the mud EVERYWHERE! Fortunately, this doesn't happen very often.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I love how my golden pups smell. My old lab...he smells.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the way Augie smells and the way Ollie smelled. Their smell is very comforting to me. Makes me happy!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Kenice Lee said:


> Yes, i like to smell my goldens, especailly Mercle! Hahaha
> 
> When im in office, i will miss my goldens smell very much, and after back to home,
> i will hug them very tightly and smell them, ahaha, am i crazy? haha


I like your signature picture! That is really cute!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I love how Merlin smells most of the time and always have my nose in his fur.

We went about a year between the death of our dog Rocky (shep mix) and getting Merlin. Early in the spring I stoppd by a nursery in town and the owners had their two WONDERFUL goldens hanging around. I ws petting them and realized how much I missed that doggy smell. Glad to have it back!


----------

